# TTRS v Supra vs Cayman GTS vs Alpine A110



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Something seriously wrong with that drag race.
TTRS should have beaten them all!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

So conclusion is the WLTP particulate filter enabled TT RS is basically crap since the performance has dropped from the previous car. Well done Audi and you're charging more for the car. Glad l have the pre-facelift model. Edit: I don't think launch control was used.

Quarter mile on the coupe is easily 11.8s.

https://www.topgear.com/car-news/top-ge ... -drag-race


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

All it takes with this engine is a tank of 95-RON and you'll seriously reduce performance with a good chunk of timing retardation. It wouldn't surprise me if that was a factor, along with a mash-it start vs LC. Plus the soft-top is a bit chubbier.

Mid-high 11s all day long depending on conditions in my 2018 Coupe, in stock form I ran 11.38s albeit in 6C ambient, I can't see a full second being knocked off with the changes. That said I've seen any other dyno or drag run to compare on the WLTP engine.


----------



## AMT (Apr 8, 2019)

Seen this earlier, that litchy Alpine is a little beast with its no weight lol. TTRS is suprising in its results I must say. I'd like it really if the Supra whipped them all :roll: (despite looking to buy a TTS myself soonish). God I hate Caymans though... I like the TTS vs R8 one he did too, thats a good one.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It goes without saying the Porsche is better for not much more, options excepted.
The RS now has less power and performance and is the worst performer in this company but costs even more than before and its not as if the first Gen model wasn't overpriced to start with :lol:

A fast hairdresser's chariot at best, cue the excuses


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Let's not get too carried away about this. It's a Roadster not a coupe, no launch used (why I don't know, but that makes a big difference) and to properly test this, they should have done multiple runs. Could also simply have been something amiss with that particular car or a fuckwit was driving it, as there's another drag race where a facelift TTRS coupe does it in 11.6 secs... I'd add that oh, my God that Supra is fecking ugly! Cayman looked gorgeous 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

The Supra is a Z4 by any other name. A big opportunity missed on a relaunched model there.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I was really looking forward to the Supra but like the Honda Type R the shape doesn't really do it for me. Shame.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Something definitely not right TTRS 12.4 seconds & on their other video (R8 v TTS) the TTS did it in 12.7 seconds...


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Dino_Donis said:


> Something definitely not right TTRS 12.4 seconds & on their other video (R8 v TTS) the TTS did it in 12.7 seconds...


Look at the top gear TT RS vs GTR video to see how good the TT RS launch control is:






There's no way they used launch control in the carwow video..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When it doesn't support your view or perspective people will always call foul or say it's not right...
See it day in, day out on comparisons.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > Something definitely not right TTRS 12.4 seconds & on their other video (R8 v TTS) the TTS did it in 12.7 seconds...
> ...


sure that time could be improved too as the TTRS looked to have a full tank of fuel onboard.


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Me thinks the result was pre-determined by the journalist - to fit the story they wanted to portray (as is often the case)
I still believe that a well driven TTRS with launch control would be the fastest car of those in this video.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I am really not a fan of the 2019 TTRS looks and was hugely disappointed when I road tested one. It was quieter and seemed far less sharp than all the other RS's I had driven. So I saved ££££'s and bought a very low mileage 2018 car instead of buying new!

Anyhow on this test they take a Coupé Supra (Rather than a z4) and Cayman (Rather than a Boxter) but choose a roadster TT (Rather than a Coupé). They then add a Lichfield tuned Renault - WHY? They then don't use launch control, probably because the Cayman didn't have it so biasing the test against the Audi again as Launch is Audi's party piece.

On the rolling start a statement is then made "ALL cars are in Comfort Mode" Having driven the Porsche it never really has a comfort mode no matter what you do. But again the RS certainly does. Comfort mode in the RS puts the motor into docile mode and makes the gearbox lazy, always seeking higher ratios. Had the car been in "AUTO" or the gearbox in "S" it would have been a different story.

And as for the Renault, it they had placed a Litchfield TTRS in this line up it would have been at over 470hp!

So this test is all over the place and seems a little too contrived to be taken too seriously. I would love to discover just how much the new TTRS has really suffered, if indeed it has, but sadly we can't really take anything from this test.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Sadly that seems to be the case with most of the Carwow vids - they're just a bit of fun but not really of any use otherwise.


----------

